# Speed Reducer Restoration



## bug_hunter (Aug 18, 2022)

Hey Guys,

Not sure if this is the correct forum or not for this.

I recently acquired an old (~(1920's) Burke No.4  Part of the machine is a speed reducer.  This si a Boston Gear reducer from ~1940's.  Started cleaning it up, and checked the oil, and it dripped out like mud.  Seems like I should change it.  The Boston Gear Guy said that the "machine has been obsolete for over 70 years".  He suggested cleaning out the old oil and replacing it with Mobile 600W.  Can't find that oil locally, and I only need a qt.  Any suggestions of how the clean out the gear box, and a source of the Mobil oil or an equivalent?

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 18, 2022)

It's bound to be messy; get a tub or dishpan to soak it in. I use Coleman camp fuel for cleaning, it's mostly naphtha. You can also use Gunk or kerosene
If the gears are steel you can use commonly available gear oil like Sta-Lube 140W (check your local auto store), but if there are any bronze gears you need to use an oil that's safe for bronze- some oils can damage bronze alloys
-M


----------



## Aukai (Aug 18, 2022)

Yellow gears need GL-4 gear oil if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 18, 2022)

EP gear oils WILL damage bronze worm gears; Mobil 600W  can mean most any steam cylinder oil, pretty much available from most any industrial lubricant supplier, or companies that supply lubricants for antique automoblies.


----------



## bug_hunter (Aug 18, 2022)

I was hoping for a local "brick 'n mortar", but we will see.  I'll report back once I see what the gears are made of.  I found a Boston Gear supplier that will provide me with a qt. of the Mobil 600W for $32 + shipping.  Seems a bit excessive for a qt of oil.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 18, 2022)

The price of all petroleum products has increased considerably in the last several years,


----------



## bug_hunter (Aug 18, 2022)

They are looking awfully brass/bronze.  Yellow at least.


----------



## Martin W (Aug 19, 2022)

You can get 600W oil from any Model T/Model A supplier like Macs or Snyders. It is about 12 bucks a quart

_Snyders part #_

600 W OIL QUART BOTTLES
Part # M-533 | Model Year 26-31

Martin


----------

